

Best Y Combinator Summer 2011 Companies  - jkeesh
http://raunk.com/list/2297,2298

======
jkeesh
Hi everyone. Last week I posted a bookmarklet I made that showed you the
rankings of your Facebook friends
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2897740>). This is the startup I've been
working on this summer with four friends. It is a site where you can rate
anything and see best of lists from different perspectives.

I got a lot of good feedback on the bookmarklet, and was hoping to get some
constructive feedback on the site. Since everyone loves YC here, I've shared
the list of Best Y Combinator S11 companies, which you can vote on and review.

If you have any comments, let us know! You can visit the site at
<http://raunk.com>

